# Unanswered Post?



## carpetride (Nov 9, 2010)

There used to be a button for "Unanswered Post" am I overlooking...don't see it any more with the current forum design.


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2010)

don't remember that one. i just hit forums and then new post.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe I got it mixed up.  Sure thought there used to be one


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Nov 9, 2010)

He's looking for a way to see threads that haven't been responded to.  A nice way to help people that might be feeling ignored or bump a thread that hasn't gotten any help.

I don't see it on this format either.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 9, 2010)

I think that was a feature we had with the portal we were using with vBulletin. I admit it was nice to be able to filter out all but unread posts. The architects of this software seem to be really great about listening to the folks that use it and trying to built/implement useful features.

This has been brought up and I am hoping it will be built in at some point.

Right now, when you go the home page, you will see little orange boxes with white numbers to the left of posts. This is the number of posts in that thread that have been posted since you last read. Click on the post and you will be transported straight to the first unread post. It does place all threads with new posts at the very top.

At the top of the posts there are four check boxes (Products, Forums, Wikis, Profiles). I only have Forums checked to give me just the forum posts and it seems to be a better format. If I ever want to see the other stuff I can do that but the Forum posts is what I am most interested in.

Let me know if you have other questions and I will try to help in any way that I can.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 9, 2010)

I just reread the post and realized that I did not read it correctly. I will have to see if we have a way of seeing unanswered posts. If we don't then we certainly need one and I will submit a request for that feature.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Jeff

I for one would love to see the old option of seeing who is online restored. There have been many times when I wanted to send a quick PM to a friend but did not know if they were on line or not

Thanks


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 10, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> I for one would love to see the old option of seeing who is online restored. There have been many times when I wanted to send a quick PM to a friend but did not know if they were on line or not
> 
> Thanks


What I like to do for seeing who's on-line is open a second browser tab (or just use the current tab), and when viewing "all new posts", a thread or the "forums" page, just scroll to the bottom where you see this line on the top left of the brown section:

 

Currently, there are *45* Active Users (7 Members and 38 Guests)

 
Click on the line showing the number of "active users" and you'll see who is logged in at that time. When using a second browser tab, you can refresh this page as often as you like to update it, and bounce back over to what ever else you were looking at on the first browser.

Also, on the SMF home page, the users who are logged-in appears on the right hand side about mid-way down the page, if I remember correctly. This also indicates who logged on most recently with a larger font size, while those who have remained logged in continuously for longer periods appear in smaller font size.

Eric


----------



## pokey (Nov 10, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Also, on the SMF home page, the users who are logged-in appears on the right hand side about mid-way down the page, if I remember correctly. This also indicates who logged on most recently with a larger font size, while those who have remained logged in continuously for longer periods appear in smaller font size.
> 
> Eric


I'm not sure the font size thingy is working correctly. I've remained logged in for a week at a time and seen the font for my username small one day and large the next. Weird.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> What I like to do for seeing who's on-line is open a second browser tab (or just use the current tab), and when viewing "all new posts", a thread or the "forums" page, just scroll to the bottom where you see this line on the top left of the brown section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric - I did not know that clicking on that would show who is online. Guess I am not too old to learn new tricks


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 10, 2010)

Pokey said:


> I'm not sure the font size thingy is working correctly. I've remained logged in for a week at a time and seen the font for my username small one day and large the next. Weird.


That _*is*_ weird. I rarely ever go to the home page myself, and I don't leave my machine running all night either. So, when I first come aboard it would show bold for me, and after an hour or two shows smaller.

I think if you leave the web browser open and the machine running all the time, that may somehow skew what the forum platform is detecting, especially if your settings automatically refresh your page periodically.

Eric


----------



## carpetride (Nov 10, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I just reread the post and realized that I did not read it correctly. I will have to see if we have a way of seeing unanswered posts. If we don't then we certainly need one and I will submit a request for that feature.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to my attention.




You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just think it is good way to help those who are not getting a reply or are new.  I'm on a UTV forum and we use it to help the new folks


----------

